# AAPC vs AHIMA Credential



## Elsie16

Hi Everyone!

I’ve been a CPC for seven years now. I recently noticed as I look at different Job postings that many of them list AHIMA’s CCS credential under requirements.

 I was just wondering if anyone has experienced a situation where a potential employer insisted on CCS credential as opposed to a CPC credential? 

I’m a little worried since I would like to continue working in this field for many years to come, if I’m  eventually going to run into a situation where I will need to also become certified through AHIMA in order to stay competitive in the job market 

I’ve always liked the AAPC’s focus on coding, which is why I chose them many years back. I haven’t had reason to look for a job in nearly 6 years so I’m not sure if it just happens to be the few postings I’ve looked at recently, but I don’t see CPC in the job descriptions 

Any thoughts to ease my mind would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, 
Elsie


----------



## Pam Brooks

Most hospitals prefer the CCS credential from AHIMA because the coding for facility is significantly different from what we are trained to do as CPCs.  Also, AHIMA approved college degree programs (RHIA and RHIT) are widely recommended if you are going to be working in an HIM department at a hospital.  Coders and HIM professionals do more than CPT and ICD-10 coding/billing, including data abstraction, clinical documentation improvement, medical records management and DRG analysis.  Although the CIC certification is helpful for entry-level facility coders, no hospital that I've heard of is willing to hire a CIC as a substitute for an AHIMA certified coder.  

Check out the AHIMA website for more information, or check with your local hospital and speak with their coding manager about what (and why) they look for AHIMA certified coders.  

Also, when applying for jobs, if the job description requires a CCS, and the job is for either professional or outpatient facility coding, go ahead and apply anyway.  Both of those positions are possible to perform with a CPC, and it wouldn't hurt to apply.  Good luck!


----------



## Elsie16

Thanks for your quick response, Pam. 

Ironically, I’m sitting for my CIC Exam tomorrow! 

I have to say, you’re feedback, while very much appreciated, has me disheartened. 

Honestly, I wanted to try to avoid changing organizations since I’ve had so many years invested with AAPC. I wouldn’t want to let my AAPC credential/credentials lapse

Studying, Preparing, and sitting for  these exams, no matter the organization, as you know, is a grueling process. Maintaining certifications in both AAPC and AHMA I’m sure would be very costly as well. 

I am worried about my future as a coder after hearing your thoughts. Given that so many facilities perfer AHIMA, do you think there are benefits to holding AAPC credentials?  If so, what do you think are their advantages compared to AHIMA?

I  just really hate to think that I’ve held the “wrong” credentials all these years


----------



## Pam Brooks

AAPC has historically been a pro-fee coding organization.  Over time, they have moved to successfully provide education and credentialing for facility coders, as well as certifications for other healthcare business jobs as well.  Although they do an outstanding job with this, the fact remains that many facilities will only employ coders who hold the AHIMA certifications, simply because that's how 'it's always been done'.  Whether or not AAPC certified coders will successfully join hospitals as certified coders really does depend on the hospital's management and whether or not they recognize and welcome the AAPC certification.  I am one of the few that has more AAPC coders than AHIMA coders.  And we do a far better job with outpatient coding, since our CPT skills are excellent.  I do have AHIMA certified coders for inpatient, however.   

I don't think there is a 'wrong' or 'right' certification to own, but it does depend on what you want to do with those certifications, and whether or not your employer recognizes them. As a CPC, you were trained to code for a physician practice.  That has not changed, but your interests may change.  If you are applying for physician coding jobs, your CPC is just as valid as CCS-P.  But if you are looking for an outpatient or inpatient facility job, the CCS, RHIA or RHIT is what most HIM managers look for, since that's the certifications they hold.  And frankly, the training for those certifications is very different than COC, CIC or any other AAPC certification.  Plus, RHIA and RHIT require Bachelors and Associate Degrees, respectively.  So there's more to it than certification....there's also an education component that is required.   

I will be honest here.  In order to remain competitive in today's job market, you will need to continue to learn and may have to obtain additional certifications and/or a degree.  That's the nature of this ever-changing industry.   AAPC does a far better job with education, and has more specialty coding certifications to choose from, but you need to be savvy about which path you're planning to take and which training you will need.


----------



## Elsie16

I really appreciate all your feedback. 

I’ve successfully held coding positions in both an IRF and an LTACH as a CPC  and I’ve been fortunate to work for two organizations that have supported me and have been wonderful places to work.  

The reason this is concerning me now is because I’m starting to sense that a shift in upper management may be happening within the next year or 2. 

I don’t want to leave where I am, but want to be prepared if the situation arises that gives me little to no choice. 

After letting your first post sink in over the last couple of days, I realized that, like you mentioned, there is no “right” or “wrong” way to go about expanding my credentials - and if I can get more opportunities by being certified by both organizations, I’m open to that 

I’m going to do some research on AHIMA. I’ve been working toward the CIC for the last few months and am looking forward to a break from the intense studying while I wait for my results. I think I’ll dive into AHIMA after I get them. 

Thanks for your help!

Elsie


----------

